# Epson 4800 Service Req Error 00010004



## out da box

Can someone help me with this error? serv error 00010004.
I took the head out to clean it and put it back. Machine gives the error when turning printer on and head tries to leave the capping station.


----------



## PositiveDave

It's a CR encoder error:
From the BOOK:
1. Check to see if the CR Scale for detection of the encoder pulse is
removed.
2. Check for dirt, paper dust or damage to the CR Scale.
3. Check if connection of the CR Encoder Sensor connector or Motor
Assy., CR connector.
4. Perform the CR Timing Belt Tension Adjustment (p.376)
5. Replace the CR Encoder Sensor (p.280)
6. Replace the Motor Assy., CR (p.270)
7. Replace the C593 MAIN Board (p.226)


----------



## out da box

Is the cr scale, the clear encoder strip? You dont have a manual you could pdf to me would you?


----------



## out da box

Thanks, got it. The strip was on the outisde of the little notch where the sensor is, strip could not be read, thats why I was getting the error. Whew! Dodged a bullet!


----------



## Jeru Johnson

Hi, We're having the same problem atm. Would it be possible to have pdf copy of this as well?
Thanks in advance, kind regards.


----------



## bigheaddesigns

hello im having the service req error 00010004 and cannot find any help can i get a copy of the book. I bought my machine when it first came out with plans to start my own buisness and had nothing but expensive problems and dont have the money for tech to come out and fix it so if possible can i get a copy of the book please.

thank you and god bless you

anthony


----------



## Soup Dragon

SERVICE REQ 00010004I have been plagued with this message for almost a week now. I now it is a carriage movement problem which started when the print head touched the collar of a t-shirt while printing. The carriage-locking tab may have been partially pushed in, causing the carriage-locking mechanism to place a drag on the carriage. But when I pulled the lock back to the left to unlock then restart the printer it starts printing normally but stops half way through the print and error massage 00010004 appears again. Any advice would be appreciated 

My printer is a (4800 based) Polyprint G-Jet


----------



## kevrokr

Try cleaning the Encoder Strip.


----------



## candrastwn

out da box said:


> Can someone help me with this error? serv error 00010004.
> I took the head out to clean it and put it back. Machine gives the error when turning printer on and head tries to leave the capping station.


i have same problem with u...
but there is no problem with the string


----------



## LondonNeoflex

This error code means your encoder strip (the clear plastic strip) is not connected to the carriage.. it must pass through the sensor at the back. The sensor is located on the top of the carriage with a small PCB and red LED the encoder strip is then slotted into the groove in the black plastic module.

hope this solves your problem


----------



## Cardinalxp

Thank you for posting that info. We've been running into that error message several times. We cleaned the encoder strip and still had problems. After closer inspection, there was a piece of lint inside box that houses the encoder strip. We blew it out with canned air several times and cleaned the encoder strip. All of our tests came out excellent and we did not have an error message.


----------



## mrphotomagic

LondonNeoflex said:


> This error code means your encoder strip (the clear plastic strip) is not connected to the carriage.. it must pass through the sensor at the back. The sensor is located on the top of the carriage with a small PCB and red LED the encoder strip is then slotted into the groove in the black plastic module.
> 
> hope this solves your problem


Thanks for this info, I had this problem on my epson 7600 and this was my problem, easy fix, thanks again


----------



## alwarraq

hi my epson 4880c dont print black color only any body have this problem bi for


----------



## alwarraq

hi my epson 4880c dont print black color any one can help me


----------



## drestill23

Help Error code 00010004

I have read everyone post about the problem being the encoder sensor or the encoder stip. I put on a new sensor and wiped the strip well and new printhead installed and I'm still getting the same 00010004 error. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------

